# Propane bottles



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi,
Anybody know if 2x13kg bottles propane bottles will fit securely on the underbody gas storage space on a 2008 Cheyenne 696G or am I stuck with 2 X 7Kg ?
Thanks in advance


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi I have the cheyenne 660 and I think your gas locker is the same as mine, mine takes 1. 13kg and 1. 7kg

Peter.


----------

